# Windows 10 get for FREE



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 21, 2015)

Install the Technical preview and you get to upgrade to retail version. Free.

Microsoft is giving away Windows 10 to anyone who tests it | The Verge

MS did a flip flop, its now free again but without a license. May be it means you don't get support for free. Since you are technical preview user, why would you need support anyway.

Microsoft flip-flops on Windows 10 for Insiders promise - SlashGear


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 21, 2015)

Ah yes. Microsoft really wants everyone to move on to Win 10.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey I installed insider preview.
Will I get W10 for free too?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 21, 2015)

Really!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 21, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Hey I installed insider preview.
> Will I get W10 for free too?



yes, on release just update it. keep the tech preview installed.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2015)

That would be news. It *would be* since... this:



> Update, June 21st 9:45AM: Microsoft has updated its blog post today and removed references to "remain activated." The stealthy edit isn't acknowledged, and we've reached out to the company for comment.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 22, 2015)

Its been updated that its still stays free and can clean install free.
but you don't get the license free. whatever that means.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.slashgear.com/microsoft-flip-flops-on-windows-10-for-insiders-promise-21389863/


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

There must be some information which is not public yet.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 27, 2015)

I had clean installed the window 10240  insider preview as I am already a member on my Notion ink tablet 10" . It is smooth and nice. The activation screen tells it is activated.


----------



## Rohit Sharma 556 (Aug 11, 2015)

I m still using XP. Will I get upgrades of W10
or if not how much money required to get paid version


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Rohit Sharma 556 said:


> I m still using XP. Will I get upgrades of W10
> or if not how much money required to get paid version



Nope no free upgrade for you. Check MS website for purchasing windows 10.


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Aug 13, 2015)

Rohit Sharma 556 said:


> I m still using XP. Will I get upgrades of W10
> or if not how much money required to get paid version



The Home version is for Rs. 7,999 and Pro is for Rs. 14,999

Windows ? Microsoft Store India


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 17, 2015)

Windows 10: Microsoft can disable pirated software, unauthorised hardware | The Indian Express


well that's bad...


----------



## Techguy (Aug 17, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> Windows 10: Microsoft can disable pirated software, unauthorised hardware | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> well that's bad...



Confirmed as false; it's just that almost every site decides to copy-paste and spread it (especially Indian ones - they don't know what they're doing).


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 18, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Confirmed as false; it's just that almost every site decides to copy-paste and spread it (especially Indian ones - they don't know what they're doing).



that's what even i did,copy paste


----------



## Ironman (Aug 19, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Ah yes. Microsoft really wants everyone to move on to Win 10.



So that M$ can Spy on Everyone

(Person of Interest) - In Reality


----------



## Ricky (Aug 19, 2015)

Ironman said:


> So that M$ can Spy on Everyone
> 
> (Person of Interest) - In Reality



I slowly changing the way I work and application I use, soon will have 100% migration to Linux!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I slowly changing the way I work and application I use, soon will have 100% migration to Linux!


Better to have a dua boot 

 OS system,before opting out for full migration.If you are new to Linux OS,then best choice will be Ubuntu or Linux Mint.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ironman said:


> So that M$ can Spy on Everyone
> 
> (Person of Interest) - In Reality



funny how Google has been doing this on a much larger for years and no one will criticize them
But when it comes to Apple and Microsoft, even a little bit gets them criticism 
also Google doesnt even have an "off-switch" for spying
atleast Microsoft and Apple have an option to opt out of Advertising ID etc

- - - Updated - - -



Ricky said:


> I slowly changing the way I work and application I use, soon will have 100% migration to Linux!





kg11sgbg said:


> Better to have a dua boot
> 
> OS system,before opting out for full migration.If you are new to Linux OS,then best choice will be Ubuntu or Linux Mint.



To be very frank,Linux is good for professional stuff but really fails as a consumer OS unless you only use the web browser and Media bits of it
to do simple tasks,you need to do complex commands- sudo apt this and sudo apt that
Its a good OS no doubt but you want use it as a "complete" replacement to windows
We use Ubuntu on our POS systems in our stores now and its awesome because of its flexibility and smooth performance on low-end hardware and also has an added advantage because the staff wont know how to use it for "personal use"


----------



## Ironman (Aug 20, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> funny how Google has been doing this on a much larger for years and no one will criticize them
> But when it comes to Apple and Microsoft, even a little bit gets them criticism
> also Google doesnt even have an "off-switch" for spying
> atleast Microsoft and Apple have an option to opt out of Advertising ID etc



Really ?

Do we use Google OS ?
In Desktops ?
We just use the Web services .... No one is Complaining about Microsoft's Web Services

But Spying on Users Files, Constantly Listening through Microphone (Cortana), And What Not is just Crossing the Line.
Have you even Read the new Terms & Conditions ?

As for Google - Android can be Modified as we wish so that checks out.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Really ?
> 
> Do we use Google OS ?
> In Desktops ?
> ...



I strongly disagree
First off , most people have android phones and windows pcs
both android and windows pcs are used for google services by most people
google doesnt even let you disable it , you are literally forced to use ALL their services and get spied on
Microsoft and Apple allow you to sign up for individual services and not use other services if you wish
both also have " advertising ID" which allow you to disable data collection

also the cortana arguement is equally hilarious
how do you know Google Now is not collecting your data?? how do you know Google search isnt collecting your data or even Chrome for that matter
Isnt it ironic that Android phones also have privacy concerns related to fake apps,exploits etc nearly every day sometimes even inbuilt

Have you read Google's terms and conditions??
you dont need to use a Google OS for getting your privacy ripped out, just using their services is enough to get your privacy exposed

Google Privacy Issues
4 ways Google is destroying privacy and collecting your data - Salon.com
*www.newsweek.com/wary-privacy-issues-ditch-dropbox-and-avoid-google-says-edward-snowden-276956
Privacy concerns? What Google now says it can do with your data (+video) - CSMonitor.com
Windows 10: should privacy problems worry me? | Technology | The Guardian
*arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/08/windows-10s-privacy-policy-is-the-new-normal/
*www.computerworld.com/article/2956...ds-to-windows-10-privacy-policy-concerns.html
*www.alphr.com/dropbox/1000326/how-...rosoft-onedrive-google-drive-and-apple-icloud

Even the iCloud hack was due to poor passwords for Gmail ids linked to Apple Ids making it simpler for hackers to simply hack the gmail and reset icloud
Also Google sells your private info and data to advertisers and spams you with ads
I dont recall Microsoft and Apple selling data like that, they dont even need to because their primary source of income isnt ads at all
Google on the other hand earns solely through selling your info to advertisers

Also you cant "modify" android and use logically speaking
When was the last time you saw someone using an AOSP build android without ANY google services??
and availability of roms is only for a few devices these days , most have crippled roms


----------



## Ironman (Aug 20, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I strongly disagree
> First off , most people have android phones and windows pcs
> both android and windows pcs are used for google services by most people
> google doesnt even let you disable it , you are literally forced to use ALL their services and get spied on
> ...



OK ...
You Convinced me...

Google is Slightly more Evil than Microsoft & Apple


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> To be very frank,Linux is good for professional stuff but really fails as a consumer OS unless you only use the web browser and Media bits of it
> to do simple tasks,you need to do complex commands- sudo apt this and sudo apt that
> Its a good OS no doubt but you want use it as a "complete" replacement to windows
> We use Ubuntu on our POS systems in our stores now and its awesome because of its flexibility and smooth performance on low-end hardware and also has an added advantage because the staff wont know how to use it for "personal use"


I completely support your logical views,Friend.
No offence taken and nothing,personal,Friend.

But it is also true that Linux has come a long way as it was since 2 decades back. Without any Linux vs. Windows argument,it is clear that both OS has its merits and demerits.
Windows OS is the most user friendly platform for a layman but it comes at a considerable price/cost(Genuine,Licensed ver.) and not many of the common mass are ready to shell out that money.
Whereas Linux OS (non-enterprise) is a free platform but it comes at a *little bit* of steep learning curve compared to that of Windows.
As for most of the non-geek,non-technical* consumers/users *,those who aren't into using C/C++/C#/ASP.NET/Python/Java/MySQL/Oracle/etc... programming and development of software, both Linux & Windows are more or less same,in the present senario.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice discussion here.
In my opinion, linux does have steep learning curve but that's not because its hard or complicated, its because it lets you mingle with almost everything in OS, programs and settings. I am so much used to it that sometimes I feel trapped in windows, it does everything for you but if you ever need real control then you are doomed unless you are a MS professional with years of experience and understanding of in-out. Certainly I don't want to be that. I have no grudges from windows but what they want to achieve from selling win 8.1 pro for Rs. 12K  (if buying from reliable sources). 

Thats as impractical as buying 512 kbps BSNL BB at Rs. 625+taxes, people have to buy it because at most places they don't have choices. It was also case MS years back but not now. There were no strong FOSS alternative but things are changing. My next work machine will be 100% linux. I don't even care if its ubuntu or centos as long as we have console there 

PS: I thought this discussion is about getting windows 10 license for free


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Nice discussion here.
> In my opinion, linux does have steep learning curve but that's not because its hard or complicated, its because it lets you mingle with almost everything in OS, programs and settings. I am so much used to it that sometimes I feel trapped in windows, it does everything for you but if you ever need real control then you are doomed unless you are a MS professional with years of experience and understanding of in-out. Certainly I don't want to be that. I have no grudges from windows but what they want to achieve from selling win 8.1 pro for Rs. 12K  (if buying from reliable sources).
> 
> Thats as impractical as buying 512 kbps BSNL BB at Rs. 625+taxes, people have to buy it because at most places they don't have choices. It was also case MS years back but not now. There were no strong FOSS alternative but things are changing. My next work machine will be 100% linux. I don't even care if its ubuntu or centos as long as we have console there
> ...



Sorry for my deviation of being off topic.Nevertheless,the link of discussions were kept and we did not deviate away too much.
Actual fact : In order to get Windows 10 license for free you need to have previous versions of Windows 7/8/8.1 in their *GENUINE LICENSED* avatar else you need to be a* registered*  user/developer of Windows 10 (preview)*insider program*. That's it.
Any other form of *FREE* Windows 10 will be deemed as a* pirated* Windows 10 OS software.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry for my deviation of being off topic.Nevertheless,the link of discussions were kept and we did not deviate away too much.
> Actual fact : In order to get Windows 10 license for free you need to have previous versions of Windows 7/8/8.1 in their *GENUINE LICENSED* avatar else you need to be a* registered*  user/developer of Windows 10 (preview)*insider program*. That's it.
> Any other form of *FREE* Windows 10 will be deemed as a* pirated* Windows 10 OS software.



I guess insider program is no more available.. is it ?


“Windows 10 Insider Preview is intended to be installed on genuine Windows 10 devices – before upgrading to Windows 10 Insider Preview Builds or reinstalling Windows 10 please ensure your device is activated.”

In layman’s terms that means an upgraded Windows 7 or 8.1 system that is properly activated after upgrading to Windows 10 is the platform for Insiders to use as a basis for testing future builds and updates for Windows 10.

Yesterday’s Windows 10 Build 10525 announcement now seems to change the entry requirement for being a Windows Insider for testing Windows 10 and now requires testers to test the OS updates on a genuinely upgraded/activated system.

Since W10 is now activated on devices basis, if that device already activated with genuine MS 7, 8 or 10, then you can use Insider program.. I guess free ride is over now.

*winsupersite.com/windows-10/windows-10-insider-program-only-available-genuinely-activated-systems


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ironman said:


> OK ...
> You Convinced me...
> 
> Google is Slightly more Evil than Microsoft & Apple



maybe 
they all dont care actually but from my frank perspective google is slightly more evil  
not defending other companies though as such


----------



## icebags (Aug 20, 2015)

Ironman said:


> OK ...
> You Convinced me...
> 
> Google is Slightly more Evil than Microsoft & Apple



google and facebook are much more than that, ms doesn't even compare.

u may think u can customize android as much as u wish, but ultimately google is always in control & always tracking whatever u doing. its scary now, to see ms is taking the same path.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 21, 2015)

icebags said:


> google and facebook are much more than that, ms doesn't even compare.
> 
> u may think u can customize android as much as u wish, but ultimately google is always in control & always tracking whatever u doing. its scary now, to see ms is taking the same path.



*31.media.tumblr.com/652838665e5e462bbb365a26809d0709/tumblr_nclu95IfYH1s8wwkgo1_500.gif
*33.media.tumblr.com/6e2e89e2795d28ea405c683d2ac61050/tumblr_ngsp9qTCUm1tmilldo1_500.gif
*i.imgur.com/pGrIFHi.png
*d2yca1enuxtdrs.cloudfront.net/images/resize/product/1240/d6fa3413a01ad2a93f53ca324903ce32.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 21, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry for my deviation of being off topic.Nevertheless,the link of discussions were kept and we did not deviate away too much.
> Actual fact : In order to get Windows 10 license for free you need to have previous versions of Windows 7/8/8.1 in their *GENUINE LICENSED* avatar else you need to be a* registered*  user/developer of Windows 10 (preview)*insider program*. That's it.
> Any other form of *FREE* Windows 10 will be deemed as a* pirated* Windows 10 OS software.


Just to clear some air, right now, I am typing this reply from a laptop running Windows 10 that was installed through Windows update on a *PIRATED* Windows 7 Ultimate, and I never signed up for the Windows Insider Program for Windows 10, though I did for Windows 8. And, this copy of Windows 10 I am running is Genuine and registered. I am yet to install it on Windows 7 Home Basic Genuine I have as a Multi-boot OS, and my home Desktop. I am taking some time to review it properly before I go on to install Windows 10 on other PC's.
My initial review of the OS is dampening, and this is one reason I was here on this thread, to know others' view on the new OS. Can others who are running the OS please let me know their views of the OS? I feel that this OS is tremendously buggy, half cooked piece of Windows 8 or 8.1, thrown in as a whole new OS with some useless Smartphone features, that erases the prominent line between a Desktop OS and a Smartphone OS. Any thoughts?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2015)

^^MS new model is to thrive on customer data. That's why no push for weeding out pirated softwares. They gain more by user data.

Of course, it's not true for businesses.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 21, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> Just to clear some air, right now, I am typing this reply from a laptop running Windows 10 that was installed through Windows update on a *PIRATED* Windows 7 Ultimate, and I never signed up for the Windows Insider Program for Windows 10, though I did for Windows 8. And, this copy of Windows 10 I am running is Genuine and registered. I am yet to install it on Windows 7 Home Basic Genuine I have as a Multi-boot OS, and my home Desktop. I am taking some time to review it properly before I go on to install Windows 10 on other PC's.
> My initial review of the OS is dampening, and this is one reason I was here on this thread, to know others' view on the new OS. Can others who are running the OS please let me know their views of the OS? I feel that this OS is tremendously buggy, half cooked piece of Windows 8 or 8.1, thrown in as a whole new OS with some useless Smartphone features, that erases the prominent line between a Desktop OS and a Smartphone OS. Any thoughts?



No bugs on fresh install
Im dual booting windows 10 on my laptop
one install is an upgrade one from windows 7 which is buggy as hell
(Upgrade install simply sucks, rather clean install right after for a good experience)
the other is a clean install which auto detected my hardware and activated
no issues even though Im using a mix of Windows 7 ,8.1,Leshcat and windows update drivers
Id say its miles better than my experience with 8 and 8.1 on this laptop and even 7 for that matter
8 and 8.1 were terribly buggy , I even refused to get the Rs699 upgrade which my laptop was eligible for , at the time

I even tried tablet mode and used teamviewer on my ipad
it worked perfectly with my ipad and tablet mode using teamviewer
ran as though I had a proper windows tablet

Windows 10 has pushed me further to buy a Microsoft Surface Pro 3 and to wait for Windows 10 Mobile

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> ^^MS new model is to thrive on customer data. That's why no push for weeding out pirated softwares. They gain more by user data.
> 
> Of course, it's not true for businesses.



I wouldnt necessarily say that
Im not defending Microsoft but they arent really doing anything radical which no one else is doing
Google and Facebook have been doing the same thing for years and even selling the data to advertisers,conducting experiments etc
Its a david vs goliath situation here and Microsoft is David in this case because they arent going to higher levels of data collection etc
All Microsoft is doing is collecting data to provide you with better services etc
Their main revenue isnt even data collection , its software and Enterprise solutions only and now hardware too in recent times
Sure its wrong to add such stuff to an OS but atleast it has an off switch and can be completely " frozen" officially too


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 21, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> No bugs on fresh install
> Im dual booting windows 10 on my laptop
> one install is an upgrade one from windows 7 which is buggy as hell
> (Upgrade install simply sucks, rather clean install right after for a good experience)
> ...


Well, then, I'll have to check out. Thanks for the input mate.  But why should a fresh install work properly and an online upgrade won't? Crucial services like the Windows Store, the built in Photo viewer App (Photos) have failed. The Windows Store always gives out Server error. Photos fails to start. At times, the start menu doesn't respond. At other times, the Network button in the notification are doesn't show up networks. What more shall I say? When you're targeting a such a large number of devices to be upgraded online, you need to ace your game. And it's not just me who is having these issues. There are a lot of such complaints out there, some even giving a solution like re-registering the apps using the Windows PowerShell, running some command. Now, this has to be done by running Powershell with administrative privileges, which you can't get by searching from the start menu. What will an average windows user do if he faces such a scenario?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> Just to clear some air, right now, I am typing this reply from a laptop running Windows 10 that was installed through Windows update on a *PIRATED* Windows 7 Ultimate, and I never signed up for the Windows Insider Program for Windows 10, though I did for Windows 8. And, this copy of Windows 10 I am running is Genuine and registered. I am yet to install it on Windows 7 Home Basic Genuine I have as a Multi-boot OS, and my home Desktop. I am taking some time to review it properly before I go on to install Windows 10 on other PC's.
> My initial review of the OS is dampening, and this is one reason I was here on this thread, to know others' view on the new OS. Can others who are running the OS please let me know their views of the OS? I feel that this OS is tremendously buggy, half cooked piece of Windows 8 or 8.1, thrown in as a whole new OS with some useless Smartphone features, that erases the prominent line between a Desktop OS and a Smartphone OS. Any thoughts?


Please elaborate on the *Genuine *and *Registered* aspect of Windows 10,that is running on your Laptop.
I mean how you did that,without any obstacle from MS???


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 21, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Please elaborate on the *Genuine *and *Registered* aspect of Windows 10,that is running on your Laptop.
> I mean how you did that,without any obstacle from MS???


I'm not sure what to elaborate and how to do that. So, I'll start from the beginning.
Since I never got a prompt to upgrade to windows 10, on neither of my computers, and no one I know got it. I downloaded the "fix" from CNet, ran it on the Windows 7 installation on my laptop, while I used to use Windows 7 HB which I got with the laptop, so didn't want to f*** it up, if something went wrong. I registered for the free upgrade. August 8, I turned on my laptop in office to be prompted to start the upgrade process. I began downloading the update files, and same day, it got completed, and I have a genuine.
Just to prove it.*i.imgur.com/fa4ikCe.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2015)

^Got it mate. Thank  You.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 21, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> Well, then, I'll have to check out. Thanks for the input mate.  But why should a fresh install work properly and an online upgrade won't? Crucial services like the Windows Store, the built in Photo viewer App (Photos) have failed. The Windows Store always gives out Server error. Photos fails to start. At times, the start menu doesn't respond. At other times, the Network button in the notification are doesn't show up networks. What more shall I say? When you're targeting a such a large number of devices to be upgraded online, you need to ace your game. And it's not just me who is having these issues. There are a lot of such complaints out there, some even giving a solution like re-registering the apps using the Windows PowerShell, running some command. Now, this has to be done by running Powershell with administrative privileges, which you can't get by searching from the start menu. What will an average windows user do if he faces such a scenario?



Sounds exactly like the issues I was facing before
I even had GPU issues and my laptop crashed when trying to sleep/hibernate etc

Clean Install is soo deadly stable, I installed in a dual boot first to check out
now am transfering data etc and getting ready to delete the upgrade install completely and use the clean install only


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 21, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Sounds exactly like the issues I was facing before
> I even had GPU issues and my laptop crashed when trying to sleep/hibernate etc
> 
> Clean Install is soo deadly stable, I installed in a dual boot first to check out
> now am transfering data etc and getting ready to delete the upgrade install completely and use the clean install only


That's helpful. Thanks Mate. Still, if this is something because of an online upgrade, this is going to go against MS. Poor work.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 21, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> That's helpful. Thanks Mate. Still, if this is something because of an online upgrade, this is going to go against MS. Poor work.



yeah 
was a total PITA for me especially since I only have 1 proper laptop with important data and programs
clean install is very good but issue is you need to upgrade install atleast once to register the hardware with MS so that when you clean install,itll auto activate
you can use same key for dual boot too on the same machine


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Dual booting is a life saver.


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 24, 2015)

great news ....still awaiting for it  its superb


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Dual booting is a life saver.


True that, especially when your work and home system is same. 

- - - Updated - - -



geeksmedia said:


> great news ....still awaiting for it  its superb


And what's so great about waiting?


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 25, 2015)

*torrentfreak.com/torrent-trackers-ban-windows-10-over-privacy-concerns-150822/


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> *torrentfreak.com/torrent-trackers-ban-windows-10-over-privacy-concerns-150822/



A quote of the article would be nice, for those who don't want to visit such websites from office but still want to read it rather than spend time doing office work.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> A quote of the article would be nice, since they don't want to visit such websites from office want to read them rather than spend time doing office work.



*Torrent Trackers Ban Windows 10 Over Privacy Concerns

*The level of Windows 10  paranoia reached new heights this week when reports suggested that  Microsoft would wipe torrents and pirated software from people's hard  drives. Nonsense, of course, but all the recent privacy concerns were  enough to have the operating system banned from several torrent  trackers.   

Since the release of Windows 10 last month many media reports have focused on various privacy intrusions.

 The WiFi password sharing  feature, for example, or the extensive sharing of personal data and  information back to Microsoft’s servers. The list goes on and on.

 While we’re the last ones to defend these policies, it is worth  pointing out that many other large tech companies have similar privacy  violating policies. Reading rants about Windows 10 privacy on Facebook  is particularly ironic.

 This week things took a turn for the worse. Slowly but steadily reports started pouring in that Windows 10 has a built-in piracy kill switch. If we were to believe some of the reports, Microsoft would nuke all torrents downloaded from The Pirate Bay. 

 The truth is nowhere near as dystopian though. The controversy  originates from a single line in Microsoft’s Service Agreement which  allows the company to download software updates and configuration  changes that may prevent people from “playing counterfeit games.” 

 This change isn’t limited to Windows 10 but covers many services.  Also, there is no indication that this will ever be used to target  third-party games, which is highly unlikely.  

 Still, the recent privacy concerns have some torrent tracker staffers  worried. During the week TF received reports informing us that several  private trackers have banned Windows 10, or are considering doing so.

 The staffers at iTS explain  that Windows 10 is off-limits now because of the extensive amount of  data it shares. This includes connections to MarkMonitor, the brand  protection company which is also involved in the U.S. Copyright Alert System. 

 “Unfortunately Microsoft decided to revoke any kind of data  protection and submit whatever they can gather to not only themselves  but also others. One of those is one of the largest anti-piracy company  called MarkMonitor,” iTS staff note. 

 “Amongst other things Windows 10 sends the contents of your local  disks directly to one of their servers. Obviously this goes way too far  and is a serious threat to sites like ours which is why we had to take  measures,” they add. 

 While this may sound scary, Microsoft has been working with  MarkMonitor for years already. Among other things, the company helps to  keep scammers at bay. 

 There is no evidence that any piracy related info is being shared.  Still, the connection is raising red flags with other tracker operators  as well. More trackers reportedly ban Windows 10 and others including BB  and FSC are consider to follow suit. 

 “We have also found [Windows 10] will be gathering information on  users’ P2P use to be shared with anti piracy group,” BB staff writes to  its users.

 “What’s particularly nasty is that apparently it sends the results of  local(!!) searches to a well known anti piracy company directly so as  soon as you have one known p2p or scene release on your local disk …  BAM!”

 The same sentiment is shared at FSC where staff also informed users about the threat. 

 “As we all know, Microsoft recently released Windows 10. You as a  member should know, that we as a site are thinking about banning the OS  from FSC. That would mean you cannot use the site with the OS  installed,” FSC staff writes.

 While a paranoid mindset is definitely not a bad thing for people in  the business of managing a torrent community, banning an operating  system over privacy concerns is a bit much for most. Especially since  many of the same issues also affect earlier versions of Windows.

 Luckily, the most invasive privacy concerns can be dealt with by  configuring Windows properly. Or any other operating system, application  or social network for that matter. 

 Instead of banning something outright, it may be a good idea to inform the public on specific dangers and educate them how they can be alleviated.  


Source:*torrentfreak.com/


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 25, 2015)

^^ Its actually BS imho
there are numerous articles countering the arguement and its proven that the concerns arent valid


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2015)

Just end this privacy BS. Just move onto Linux!


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Just end this privacy BS. Just move onto Linux!



I am with you


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 27, 2015)

Sole reason I have Windows is Games. As long as they are running fine on the *ahem* Win7 who cares. For all the rest there is Ubuntu.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is why torrent trackers banning Windows 10 is naïve and premature | Windows Central


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 27, 2015)

turning on 'block internet connection sharing' in bitdefender fully blocks my internet connection!!


----------



## lawrencetyle (Sep 2, 2015)

anyway it's not tottally "free"!


----------



## jalal (Sep 11, 2015)

How can i set up windows 10 ? If you say this, this will really help for me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

jalal said:


> How can i set up windows 10 ? If you say this, this will really help for me.



How to Install Windows 10 on Your PC


----------



## nztsolutions (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't think so, as till now Windows 10 is in testing phase, thats why Microsoft offers it free. After sometimes It'll be available after purchasing it. Nothing is free in this world.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

nztsolutions said:


> I don't think so, as till now Windows 10 is in testing phase, thats why Microsoft offers it free. After sometimes It'll be available after purchasing it. Nothing is free in this world.



Where are you living buddy? In stone age...


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll be moving on to Windows 10 very soon... either today or tomorrow !!  Very much excited for it.

Hey, did anyone hear about the news that a Microsoft smartphone that's going to be launched with windows 10?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2015)

Windows Phone 10 *


----------

